# Transfering money to UAE from UK?



## Hobnob (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi all

I've tried searching for the answer but to no avail

Has anyone any have any experience/recommendations as to who to use to transfer money from the UK to UAE? 

We need to transfer about £5k to cover the extra on the housing allowance etc and don't want to lose out to much by using the bank and getting stung with their rates.


----------



## Rubydo (Jan 26, 2014)

Hobnob said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've tried searching for the answer but to no avail
> 
> ...


Hi 
I have sent you a PM but not sure if it has sent?!?! 

Laura


----------



## Hobnob (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi Laura, nothing in my inbox so I don't think it got sent


----------



## Rubydo (Jan 26, 2014)

Hobnob said:


> Hi Laura, nothing in my inbox so I don't think it got sent


I will try and re send, not sure where it got to ha, technology is not my strong point!


----------



## Rubydo (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok sent again but it is still saying no messages in my outbox :-(


----------



## Hobnob (Mar 29, 2014)

Nothing at my end either. Both have enough posts to PM?


----------



## Rubydo (Jan 26, 2014)

Hobnob said:


> Nothing at my end either. Both have enough posts to PM?


No idea. Here is what I put, just didn't want it advertising to all.

Hi
Hope you are well, just seen your post regarding sending money to here from the UK.
I won't beat about the bush. My fella out here is a financial advisor, one of the products they deal with is foreign exchange, because of the size of the company he works for they are able to save clients 5 to 10% compared to what the banks offer out here (which are a pain in the arse to deal with anyway! haha!)

Let me know if you want any more info and I will ask him for you.

Laura


----------

